# Short Notice Kennametal Insert Sale



## rake60 (Feb 18, 2008)

MSC has a 3 day sale going on Kennametal inserts.

Here's the link:
http://www.mscdirect.com/CGI/IMLAND?epcode=KMTWEBM45


----------



## JimM (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm taking delivery of my milling machine on firday ;D It's an Elliott Junior Omnimill with vertical head and horizontal arbor. 

I've already purchased some cutters for the vertical head and I've seen a job lot of horizontals cutters advertised locally. However I don't want to fall into the trap of buying something because it's cheap and then never use it - on the other hand I don't like to miss out on a bargain 

I'm struggling to see when I would use the horizontal arm but as I'm new to milling may be missing something obvious. So how many of you out there have a horizontal machine and actually use it??

Thanks

Jim


----------

